# Any custom textures?



## GoingNowhere (Mar 25, 2015)

Does anyone have a texture that they either made up or is local to your area


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

This is a texture we did alot of back in the day,,, it is mostly a smoother hand tex these days


----------



## Nick Harmon (Feb 16, 2013)

In this video we're using a base coat texture we used back in Colorado. We use a pool trowel and float the entire surface. 
Hint: It works better and pays more if you add color. However we did tons of this texture. Contractors loved it. 
http://youtu.be/54FVkQ5h3zo


----------



## ndtaper (Jan 29, 2011)

texture we came up with by accident and has become quite the seller in the last5 years.
https://www.facebook.com/FirstClassFinishesInc/photos/pcb.724143041001468/724143024334803/?


----------

